

Ask HN: How to get involved in creative applications? - emansim

I have always been interested in making projects, tools and platforms at the intersection of art, media and technology (creative applications) which always fascinated me.<p>However, it sometimes seems hard for me to come up with my own exciting ideas and I don&#x27;t know any online communities which mostly work on that applications.<p>Are there any resources to get started ? Are there online communities which work on that sort of projects ?
======
sideproject
(disclaimer, I maintain this site).

I run SideProjectors - [http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

There are a number of side projects that people are either selling or looking
for collaborators. Might be useful for you to just browse through them. I'm
not sure about 'creative' applications, but hopefully you'll run into
something interesting!

------
ulisesrmzroche
If you're into Node, I'm running a tech-driven independent music tv station
from Latin America at estereobit.tv. I'm currently separating the back-end and
front-ends, writing the server with Node, Mongo, and Express, the front-end
with Ember.js. Could use some help with testing Ember right now, since 1.0 is
out and it broke all my stuff.

------
bliti
What do you think you need to get started?

